# History Channel riscrive la storia di Hitler



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Per chi se lo stesse perdendo segnalo la più clamorosa delle ricerche storiche degli ultimi 50 anni .
History Channel con un budget milionario sta riscrivendo la storia indagando in una serie TV chiamata Hunting Hitler la vera morte del Fuhrer tedesco .

Sky segnala il successo di pubblico ed ascolti come mai registrati sul canale storico . 

Premetto che sono un appassionato di storia e ho approcciato al programma con molta diffidenza ... Sono arrivato alla puntata 6 ( di 9 se non erro ) e devo dire una cosa abbastanza forte ... " la storia come la conosciamo noi non è vera " .

Pare proprio che tutti gli indizi trovati dal Team di professionisti ( Marines specializzati in ricerche di alte cariche militari , super esperti della Cia specializzati nella caccia di fuggitivi ecc ecc ) porti alla conferma che HITLER non è morto nel famoso Bunker .

Non vi dico nulla per non rovinarvi le puntate la vi dico solo CLAMOROSO , uno speciale che da solo vale SKY .

Trovate tutt le prima 6 puntate su OnDemand .


----------



## Sesfips (2 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie per la segnalazione, la guarderò sicuramente. 
Su Hitler ho letto qualche biografia, la sua figura è intrigante e particolare, sicuramente da approfondire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ne ho sentito parlare,magari me la vedo 
Piccola chicca per [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] : nel programma c'è la partecipazione di Tim Kennedy della UFC in qualità di esperto militare


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dimenticato una cosa FONDAMENTALE , il tutto nasce dalla desecretazione dei documenti ufficiali della CIA in merito .
Quindi partono già da una base vera e provata .


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Sono appassionatissimo di queste cose, cerco in rete di sicuro!


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Un mio vecchio compagno di classe molto molto appassionato di storia raccontò una cosa in classe: praticamente 30-40 anni fa in sudamerica (se non sbaglio in Argentina) è stato trovato morto un uomo che assomigliava parecchio a Hitler (ovviamente invecchiato rispetto all'immagine che abbiamo di lui nel '45) e mi raccontò che quest'uomo fece degli esperimenti su delle persone e conseguentemente molti bambini nacquero biondi e con gli occhi azzurri (praticamente di razza 'ariana').


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un mio vecchio compagno di classe molto molto appassionato di storia raccontò una cosa in classe: praticamente 30-40 anni fa in sudamerica (se non sbaglio in Argentina) è stato trovato morto un uomo che assomigliava parecchio a Hitler (ovviamente invecchiato rispetto all'immagine che abbiamo di lui nel '45) e mi raccontò che quest'uomo fece degli esperimenti su delle persone e conseguentemente molti bambini nacquero biondi e con gli occhi azzurri (praticamente di razza 'ariana').



E non ti dico niente perché altrimenti spoilererei tutto.... Ad un certo punto scoprono cose CLAMOROSE che immagino saranno sui libri dei prossimi 100 anni ..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono un appassionato di storia e ho approcciato al programma con molta diffidenza ... Sono arrivato alla puntata 6 ( di 9 se non erro ) e devo dire una cosa abbastanza forte ... " *la storia come la conosciamo noi non è vera *"



Questa è una cosa che ho scoperto approfondendo altri argomenti anni fa...è proprio così, la storia la scrivono i vincenti e soprattutto la storia è tutt'altro che morta, è viva, ogni giorno si possono scoprire nuove cose..
Non ho sky ma comunque non so se la guarderei perché a me la figura di Hitler intriga meno di zero, proprio tutta la 2WW in realtà la trovo di una noia tediante (sarà anche per i millemila speciali che gli dedica ogni anno RAI 3 che ormai mi fanno addormentare anche solo alla pubblicità)..ma complimenti a chi realizza queste perle...cultura vera, non le scemate dei reality e dei talent


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un mio vecchio compagno di classe molto molto appassionato di storia raccontò una cosa in classe: praticamente 30-40 anni fa in sudamerica (se non sbaglio in Argentina) è stato trovato morto un uomo che assomigliava parecchio a Hitler (ovviamente invecchiato rispetto all'immagine che abbiamo di lui nel '45) e mi raccontò che quest'uomo fece degli esperimenti su delle persone e conseguentemente molti bambini nacquero biondi e con gli occhi azzurri (praticamente di razza 'ariana').



Sisi storia risaputa, ma mai realmente provata. Io ad esempio ci credo francamente poco.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E non ti dico niente perché altrimenti spoilererei tutto.... Ad un certo punto scoprono cose CLAMOROSE che immagino saranno sui libri dei prossimi 100 anni ..



Ho provato a cercare, ma non ho trovato nulla, per MP magari mi mandi un link su questo programma?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi storia risaputa, ma mai realmente provata. Io ad esempio ci credo francamente poco.



e aspetta


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho provato a cercare, ma non ho trovato nulla, per MP magari mi mandi un link su questo programma?



Ho trovato il trailer ma se cerchi per vie traverse trovi tutto


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo non ho trovato nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2015)

C'è solo in inglese ... Così se non capisco bene bene l inglese perde molto .


----------



## Mou (3 Dicembre 2015)

Qualcuno può mettere sotto spoiler i contenuti di questa serie?


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è solo in inglese ... Così se non capisco bene bene l inglese perde molto .



Ahnn.. Io pensavo ci fosse pure in italiano!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahnn.. Io pensavo ci fosse pure in italiano!



no no io lo sto vedendo in italiano .. solo che penso sia un esclusiva di SkyOndemand e non ci sia online . 

devi aspettare che qualcuno lo rippi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può mettere sotto spoiler i contenuti di questa serie?







Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Praticamente , te la faccio corta perché sono 6 puntate da 1 ora e ci vorrebbe una vita ....

qualche giorno prima del suicidio nel famoso bunker Hitler prende un tunnel che lo porta da li ad una stazione di treni.. ovviamente il tunnel era coperto da segreto di stato quindi hanno dovuto usare dei sonar e l'han trovato ed esiste ancora e sbuca ancora in quella stazione coperto da semplici mattonelle .

Prende il treno va in Galizia ( Spagna ) , dove c'è il generale Franco che il nazifascismo ha aiutato all ascesa e quindi ne è debitore ... in Galizia rimane per poco ma ci sono testimoni anziani che dicono di averlo visto ( parliamo di un paesello dove c'è questa mega residenza estiva di Franco ) ... 

preciso una cosa , erano ANNI che Hitler si preparava la fuga perchè ad ogni passo che il team di scoperta fa , trova strutture che erano state messi li apposta e costruite anni prima per pianificare la fuga . 

Dalla Galizia dove hitler ha fatto costruire questi mega porti prende un U-Boot tedesco ( una nave ) e scappa .. solo che ovviamente la destinazione del sud America era troppo lontana da coprire con un solo viaggio allora fa tappa alle Canarie .

Anni prima Hitler aveva messo alle Canarie un " responsabile " tedesco anche se per tutti erano colonie spagnole ... cmq andiamo avanti... 

Hitler arriva alle Canarie soggiorna in questa mega villa BELLISSIMA ( poi vedrete ) vicino sul mare dove attracca con gli Uboot soggiorna 3 settimane e riparte . 

nella casa trovano al piano sotterraneo le stanze per i soldati e un banco per operare essendo Hitler in condizioni molto precarie ..

parte per l' Argentina dove nelle ultime puntate cercano l' Uboot che hanno fatto affondare dopo l'attracco ... 

Hitler con 3 soldati e 2 infermiere prende un treno che lo porta i una cittadina chiamata Bariloche .

Nella cittadina farete fatica a crederci ma ci sono moltissimi alti comandanti tedeschi che appena arrivati si nascondono come topi ma poi capiscono che possono fare una vita normale e iniziano a vivere come se nulla fosse per anni indisturbati ...

Andate su Google e digitate : Nazisti a Bariloche ..vedete cosa esce fuori..roba da non credere . 

la cosa più inquietante è che Bariloche è una piccola Berlino è fatta ESATTAMENTE come se fosse una città bavarese ... 

nell ultima puntata che ho visto sono entrati in questa SUPERVILLA dove probabilmente soggiornava il fuhrer .. 

sono arrivato qui


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimenticato una cosa FONDAMENTALE , il tutto nasce dalla desecretazione dei documenti ufficiali della CIA in merito .
> Quindi partono già da una base vera e provata .



io credo ci sia una via di mezzo tra il Bunker di Berlino e una vita tranquilla in SudAmerica,l'unico ,a mio avviso, a perdere la vita nel bunker fu Goebbels e la sua famiglia


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no io lo sto vedendo in italiano .. solo che penso sia un esclusiva di SkyOndemand e non ci sia online .
> 
> devi aspettare che qualcuno lo rippi .



Attenderò!


----------



## Butcher (4 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie Lollo, non sapevo di questo documentario. Da grande appassionato di storia (e di WWII) lo guarderò di sicuro!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> io credo ci sia una via di mezzo tra il Bunker di Berlino e una vita tranquilla in SudAmerica,l'unico ,a mio avviso, a perdere la vita nel bunker fu Goebbels e la sua famiglia



ma , visto quello che sta venendo fuori mi meraviglierei se fosse andata cosi.. erano tutti " figuranti " quelli trovati nel bunker messi li apposta per far prendere tempo a tutti gli alti esponenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Grazie Lollo, non sapevo di questo documentario. Da grande appassionato di storia (e di WWII) lo guarderò di sicuro!



non ho idea come poi andrà a finire ma fino ad adesso quello che hanno trovato è indubbiamente un cambio radicale di come conosciamo la storia.. se poi trovassero veramente la prova 1 del Fuhrer cambierebbero veramente i libri di testo


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)










Bariloche


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Monaco di Baviera


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2015)

La pista Argentina non è una novità, è sempre stata considerata un opzione molto probabile, ne parlammo anche a scuola ai miei tempi,
la versione del corpo distrutto nell'incendio non se l'è mai bevuta nessuno, al massimo si poteva pensare che fosse detenuto da qualche parte nascosta.

Gli USA avevano un grande intelligence nei paesi sudamericani nel dopoguerra, perciò è sicuro che sapessero tutto, probabilmente l'operazione l'hanno orchestrata loro, non avevano interesse che Hitler fosse processato da un tribunale internazionale o che cadesse nelle mani dei Russi, c'erano in ballo troppi segreti.


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La pista Argentina non è una novità, è sempre stata considerata un opzione molto probabile, ne parlammo anche a scuola ai miei tempi,
> la versione del corpo distrutto nell'incendio non se l'è mai bevuta nessuno, al massimo si poteva pensare che fosse detenuto da qualche parte nascosta.
> 
> Gli USA avevano un grande intelligence nei paesi sudamericani nel dopoguerra, perciò è sicuro che sapessero tutto, probabilmente l'operazione l'hanno orchestrata loro, non avevano interesse che Hitler fosse processato da un tribunale internazionale o che cadesse nelle mani dei Russi, c'erano in ballo troppi segreti.



per come la vedo io,hanno deciso di sacrificare Goebbels e la sua famiglia,facendo fuggire Hitler e la Braun,come credo volessero salvare Mussolini,per via del suo carteggio con Churchill


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare,magari me la vedo
> Piccola chicca per [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] : nel programma c'è la partecipazione di Tim Kennedy della UFC in qualità di esperto militare



Grazie mille, veramente (che poi è veramente un militare)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non ho idea come poi andrà a finire ma fino ad adesso quello che hanno trovato è indubbiamente un cambio radicale di come conosciamo la storia.. se poi trovassero veramente la prova 1 del Fuhrer cambierebbero veramente i libri di testo



Lollo, magari è vero che non è morto nel Bunker, o magari è andata proprio così come ci dicono, ma uno come fa a credere al 100% ad una delle 2 "storie"??? E' sempre l'unico dubbio che ho...su Hitler specialmente, perchè è un personaggio intrigante, misterioso e quindi sono sempre diffidente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lollo, magari è vero che non è morto nel Bunker, o magari è andata proprio così come ci dicono, ma uno come fa a credere al 100% ad una delle 2 "storie"??? E' sempre l'unico dubbio che ho...su Hitler specialmente, perchè è un personaggio intrigante, misterioso e quindi sono sempre diffidente...



SISI , certo hai ragione ... Però nella " nuova " versione che è accompagnata da prove provanti mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SISI , certo hai ragione ... Però nella " nuova " versione che è accompagnata da prove provanti mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica.



Guarda che comunque anche la versione ufficiale non è che l'hanno buttata lì a caso.

Se riesco a guardarlo mi faccio un'idea precisa.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Dicembre 2015)

Penso proprio che lo guarderò.
Però in generale dell'esodo dei nazisti in Patagonia si Sa da molti anni, e non sono proprio leggende. Ad Ushuaia c'è perfino il museo del treno fatto costruire da tedeschi "in uniforme" fatto costruire negli anni quaranta...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SISI , certo hai ragione ... Però nella " nuova " versione che è accompagnata da prove provanti mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica.



Cmq sia me lo guarderò, peccato che sul web non riesco a trovare niente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky segnala il successo di pubblico ed ascolti come mai registrati sul canale storico .



Record di Sky???


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sono recuperato la serie su on demand, clamorosa a dir poco


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Record di Sky???



Del canale ovviamente .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mi sono recuperato la serie su on demand, clamorosa a dir poco



Si è nella cartella documentari/storia/huntingHitler


----------



## Basileuon (7 Dicembre 2015)

History channel è la tomba della storiografia. Il fatto che spendano milioni di dollari non è affatto indice di qualità del servizio, ma di azienda che ha capitali e li sa far rendere.
Semplicemente Lollo dovresti studiare un bel libro di storia per sapere la storia perché quello che fanno con questi documentari, come tutto il filone complottista su qualsiasi argomento, è fornire prove a persone che semplicemente non sanno nulla, o poco, di un argomento. Faccio l'esempio delle scie chimiche: fanno proselitismo fra persone che di climatologia, aereonautica, fisica e chimica non ne sanno nulla e a quel punto portare prove provate non è affatto difficile proprio perché queste persone non hanno gli strumenti per controbattere ai loro: "ehi ma non vedi che si formano le strisce dietro gli aerei? SONO CHIMICHE" WTF!!! 
E' lo stesso quindi l'abbaglio che hai preso te in questo caso, significativa è inoltre la tua frase " mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica" mette in luce proprio questo: non conosci l'argomento, usufruisci nel modo sbagliato della possibilità di accrescere la tua cultura (lo fai nel modo più semplice e "comfortable" cioè un video quindi un apprendimento passivo) e trai conclusioni faziose e purtroppo per te errate. Inoltre il fatto che tu non sia avvezzo ad utilizzare tomi di storia, ma a questo punto penso anche di qualsiasi altra materia scientifica (si scientifica perché anche la storiografia si basa sul famoso metodo) lo si evince ancora di più da questa frase: al termine di ogni scritto SCIENTIFICO vi è un indice chiamato letteratura con tutti i riferimenti letterari ad altre fonti che sono state determinanti per la stesura di quel testo. Nella storiografia potrai trovare anche i documenti (vengono inserite sia le date di emissione del documento che il modo per poterlo leggere da te ad esempio in una ristampa, questo succede in continuazione con i testi ad esempio di classici greci che per forza di cose sono ristampati essendo se no illeggibili per chi non volesse proprio fare un salto in un dato museo o biblioteca) che tu dici senza possibilità di verifica.
Ci conosciamo da tanti anni e questo non vuole essere un attacco personale a te ovviamente, ma molto spesso quando ti leggo cadi in banalità e complottacità non degne della tua intelligenza e in più ampio respiro è l'oggetto di uno studio che sto cercando di condurre su ignoranza e social media, ovvero come il fatto che su internet (su Facebook in modo ancora più evidente) uno valga uno e questo è per me la morte della intelligenza.
Uno non vale uno, io valgo due in storia rispetto a te che però varrai 2 rispetto a me in qualche altro campo.

Buono studio e se vuoi delle dritte su che libri di storia comprare sarò ben felice di suggerirtene.


Edit: ovviamente quando parlo di ignoranza lo faccio nel senso etimologico della parola, sia tutti ignoranti in qualcosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> History channel è la tomba della storiografia. Il fatto che spendano milioni di dollari non è affatto indice di qualità del servizio, ma di azienda che ha capitali e li sa far rendere.
> Semplicemente Lollo dovresti studiare un bel libro di storia per sapere la storia perché quello che fanno con questi documentari, come tutto il filone complottista su qualsiasi argomento, è fornire prove a persone che semplicemente non sanno nulla, o poco, di un argomento. Faccio l'esempio delle scie chimiche: fanno proselitismo fra persone che di climatologia, aereonautica, fisica e chimica non ne sanno nulla e a quel punto portare prove provate non è affatto difficile proprio perché queste persone non hanno gli strumenti per controbattere ai loro: "ehi ma non vedi che si formano le strisce dietro gli aerei? SONO CHIMICHE" WTF!!!
> E' lo stesso quindi l'abbaglio che hai preso te in questo caso, significativa è inoltre la tua frase " mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica" mette in luce proprio questo: non conosci l'argomento, usufruisci nel modo sbagliato della possibilità di accrescere la tua cultura (lo fai nel modo più semplice e "comfortable" cioè un video quindi un apprendimento passivo) e trai conclusioni faziose e purtroppo per te errate. Inoltre il fatto che tu non sia avvezzo ad utilizzare tomi di storia, ma a questo punto penso anche di qualsiasi altra materia scientifica (si scientifica perché anche la storiografia si basa sul famoso metodo) lo si evince ancora di più da questa frase: al termine di ogni scritto SCIENTIFICO vi è un indice chiamato letteratura con tutti i riferimenti letterari ad altre fonti che sono state determinanti per la stesura di quel testo. Nella storiografia potrai trovare anche i documenti (vengono inserite sia le date di emissione del documento che il modo per poterlo leggere da te ad esempio in una ristampa, questo succede in continuazione con i testi ad esempio di classici greci che per forza di cose sono ristampati essendo se no illeggibili per chi non volesse proprio fare un salto in un dato museo o biblioteca) che tu dici senza possibilità di verifica.
> Ci conosciamo da tanti anni e questo non vuole essere un attacco personale a te ovviamente, ma molto spesso quando ti leggo cadi in banalità e complottacità non degne della tua intelligenza e in più ampio respiro è l'oggetto di uno studio che sto cercando di condurre su ignoranza e social media, ovvero come il fatto che su internet (su Facebook in modo ancora più evidente) uno valga uno e questo è per me la morte della intelligenza.
> ...



ok


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ho visto la puntata di ieri  ...


----------



## Basileuon (8 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok



Uao che bello discutere con te


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Uao che bello discutere con te



No , è che sono fuori Italia e dovrei risponderti con un post kilometrico ... Lo faccio quando torno


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> History channel è la tomba della storiografia. Il fatto che spendano milioni di dollari non è affatto indice di qualità del servizio, ma di azienda che ha capitali e li sa far rendere.
> Semplicemente Lollo dovresti studiare un bel libro di storia per sapere la storia perché quello che fanno con questi documentari, come tutto il filone complottista su qualsiasi argomento, è fornire prove a persone che semplicemente non sanno nulla, o poco, di un argomento. Faccio l'esempio delle scie chimiche: fanno proselitismo fra persone che di climatologia, aereonautica, fisica e chimica non ne sanno nulla e a quel punto portare prove provate non è affatto difficile proprio perché queste persone non hanno gli strumenti per controbattere ai loro: "ehi ma non vedi che si formano le strisce dietro gli aerei? SONO CHIMICHE" WTF!!!
> E' lo stesso quindi l'abbaglio che hai preso te in questo caso, significativa è inoltre la tua frase " mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica" mette in luce proprio questo: non conosci l'argomento, usufruisci nel modo sbagliato della possibilità di accrescere la tua cultura (lo fai nel modo più semplice e "comfortable" cioè un video quindi un apprendimento passivo) e trai conclusioni faziose e purtroppo per te errate. Inoltre il fatto che tu non sia avvezzo ad utilizzare tomi di storia, ma a questo punto penso anche di qualsiasi altra materia scientifica (si scientifica perché anche la storiografia si basa sul famoso metodo) lo si evince ancora di più da questa frase: al termine di ogni scritto SCIENTIFICO vi è un indice chiamato letteratura con tutti i riferimenti letterari ad altre fonti che sono state determinanti per la stesura di quel testo. Nella storiografia potrai trovare anche i documenti (vengono inserite sia le date di emissione del documento che il modo per poterlo leggere da te ad esempio in una ristampa, questo succede in continuazione con i testi ad esempio di classici greci che per forza di cose sono ristampati essendo se no illeggibili per chi non volesse proprio fare un salto in un dato museo o biblioteca) che tu dici senza possibilità di verifica.
> Ci conosciamo da tanti anni e questo non vuole essere un attacco personale a te ovviamente, ma molto spesso quando ti leggo cadi in banalità e complottacità non degne della tua intelligenza e in più ampio respiro è l'oggetto di uno studio che sto cercando di condurre su ignoranza e social media, ovvero come il fatto che su internet (su Facebook in modo ancora più evidente) uno valga uno e questo è per me la morte della intelligenza.
> ...



Eccoci , sono tornato .. 

ti avevo scritto in aereo una risposta chilometrica ma che evito di postarti per non dilungarmi troppo in questo discorso stucchevole ..

il sunto è questo : 

Il mio era semplicemente un guardare un programma tv commentarlo con amici su un forum e liberare la testa nel mio tempo libero , non volevo farci un manifesto socio-comportamentale . 

Non avrò il tempo come da te indicato di acculturarmi in modo corretto ? può essere non lo nego perchè sto dedicando la vita al lavoro ed a una carriera pubblica . 

sai a volte le cose purtroppo non possono andare di pari passo . 

Ho ristretto 200 righe in 15 ahahah ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> History channel è la tomba della storiografia. Il fatto che spendano milioni di dollari non è affatto indice di qualità del servizio, ma di azienda che ha capitali e li sa far rendere.
> Semplicemente Lollo dovresti studiare un bel libro di storia per sapere la storia perché quello che fanno con questi documentari, come tutto il filone complottista su qualsiasi argomento, è fornire prove a persone che semplicemente non sanno nulla, o poco, di un argomento. Faccio l'esempio delle scie chimiche: fanno proselitismo fra persone che di climatologia, aereonautica, fisica e chimica non ne sanno nulla e a quel punto portare prove provate non è affatto difficile proprio perché queste persone non hanno gli strumenti per controbattere ai loro: "ehi ma non vedi che si formano le strisce dietro gli aerei? SONO CHIMICHE" WTF!!!
> E' lo stesso quindi l'abbaglio che hai preso te in questo caso, significativa è inoltre la tua frase " mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica" mette in luce proprio questo: non conosci l'argomento, usufruisci nel modo sbagliato della possibilità di accrescere la tua cultura (lo fai nel modo più semplice e "comfortable" cioè un video quindi un apprendimento passivo) e trai conclusioni faziose e purtroppo per te errate. Inoltre il fatto che tu non sia avvezzo ad utilizzare tomi di storia, ma a questo punto penso anche di qualsiasi altra materia scientifica (si scientifica perché anche la storiografia si basa sul famoso metodo) lo si evince ancora di più da questa frase: al termine di ogni scritto SCIENTIFICO vi è un indice chiamato letteratura con tutti i riferimenti letterari ad altre fonti che sono state determinanti per la stesura di quel testo. Nella storiografia potrai trovare anche i documenti (vengono inserite sia le date di emissione del documento che il modo per poterlo leggere da te ad esempio in una ristampa, questo succede in continuazione con i testi ad esempio di classici greci che per forza di cose sono ristampati essendo se no illeggibili per chi non volesse proprio fare un salto in un dato museo o biblioteca) che tu dici senza possibilità di verifica.
> Ci conosciamo da tanti anni e questo non vuole essere un attacco personale a te ovviamente, ma molto spesso quando ti leggo cadi in banalità e complottacità non degne della tua intelligenza e in più ampio respiro è l'oggetto di uno studio che sto cercando di condurre su ignoranza e social media, ovvero come il fatto che su internet (su Facebook in modo ancora più evidente) uno valga uno e questo è per me la morte della intelligenza.
> ...



Il discorso è corretto nella teoria, dopo di chè esiste che i libri di storia li scrivono i vincitori e a volte le prove vengono contraffatte, ed esistono i complotti, in effetti quasi tutta la storia dell'umanità si basa su complotti  
al chè diventa essenziale valutare anche fonti ufficialmente non documentate,
*naturalmente esistono anche millanta teorie complottistiche inventate di sana pianta,* 
nel caso di Hitler la teoria suicida è abbastanza sospetta così come la totale distruzione della sua salma, anche perchè riguardando la storia molto raramente un tiranno si è suicidato anche in occasione della sua caduta.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il discorso è corretto nella teoria, dopo di chè esiste che i libri di storia li scrivono i vincitori e a volte le prove vengono contraffatte, ed esistono i complotti, in effetti quasi tutta la storia dell'umanità si basa su complotti
> al chè diventa essenziale valutare anche fonti ufficialmente non documentate,
> *naturalmente esistono anche millanta teorie complottistiche inventate di sana pianta,*
> nel caso di Hitler la teoria suicida è abbastanza sospetta così come la totale distruzione della sua salma, anche perchè riguardando la storia molto raramente un tiranno si è suicidato anche in occasione della sua caduta.




Questa è una mezza verità e ti faccio un paio di esempi: Napoleone è passato alla storia come un grande condottiero e paladino dei diritti civili (gli vengono riconosciuti tantissimi meriti civili come il Codex che porta il suo nome) eppure la guerra l'ha persa e anche malamente. Rimanendo in Francia e facendo un piccolo salto indietro posso citarti invece il periodo del Terrore passato alla storia per la sua brutalità, ma che è stato omaggiato per più di un centinaio d'anni anche durante la Prima Internazionale Socialista. La storia la fa la storia... Kubla Khan unificò l'Asia in quello che è stato il più grande impero della storia dell'Umanità... eppure... (per venire ai giorni d'oggi pensa invece a Gheddafi: prima rivoluzionario amato dall'occidente, poi nemico numero 1 e ora si ricomincia a rivalutare la sua posizione... proprio dopo la sua sconfitta).
Credo di aver fatto più di un paio di esempi, se vuoi continuo.




Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccoci , sono tornato ..
> 
> ti avevo scritto in aereo una risposta chilometrica ma che evito di postarti per non dilungarmi troppo in questo discorso stucchevole ..
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace tu abbia ristretto il tuo discorso, preferisco le persone pedisseque a quelle che per sintesi non rispondono approfonditamente, comunque per rispondere:
Fai bene a cercare di conoscere la Verità informandoti, ma ti invito a farlo in modi meno divertenti (in realtà dipende dai punti di vista, io preferisco un libro di storia ad History Channel), ma più efficaci se no mi viene da pensare che quello che cerchi non è la Verità, il Sapere, bensì una scappatoia che ti faccia sentire all'altezza di tanti professoroni, un metodo fra l'altro molto di moda nel M5S dove uno vale uno e può fare informazione scientifica anche chi crede nelle sirene e scie chimiche. 
Uno non vale uno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Questa è una mezza verità e ti faccio un paio di esempi: Napoleone è passato alla storia come un grande condottiero e paladino dei diritti civili (gli vengono riconosciuti tantissimi meriti civili come il Codex che porta il suo nome) eppure la guerra l'ha persa e anche malamente. Rimanendo in Francia e facendo un piccolo salto indietro posso citarti invece il periodo del Terrore passato alla storia per la sua brutalità, ma che è stato omaggiato per più di un centinaio d'anni anche durante la Prima Internazionale Socialista. La storia la fa la storia... Kubla Khan unificò l'Asia in quello che è stato il più grande impero della storia dell'Umanità... eppure... (per venire ai giorni d'oggi pensa invece a Gheddafi: prima rivoluzionario amato dall'occidente, poi nemico numero 1 e ora si ricomincia a rivalutare la sua posizione... proprio dopo la sua sconfitta).
> Credo di aver fatto più di un paio di esempi, se vuoi continuo.



La storia recente ha interpretazioni diverse a seconda dei punti di vista, quella remota probabilmente è più facile d'analizzare 




Basileuon ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tu abbia ristretto il tuo discorso, preferisco le persone pedisseque a quelle che per sintesi non rispondono approfonditamente, comunque per rispondere:
> Fai bene a cercare di conoscere la Verità informandoti, ma ti invito a farlo in modi meno divertenti (in realtà dipende dai punti di vista, io preferisco un libro di storia ad History Channel), ma più efficaci se no mi viene da pensare che quello che cerchi non è la Verità, il Sapere, bensì una scappatoia che ti faccia sentire all'altezza di tanti professoroni, un metodo fra l'altro molto di moda nel M5S *dove uno vale uno e può fare informazione scientifica anche chi crede nelle sirene e scie chimiche.
> Uno non vale uno.*



Il tuo discorso rischia di divenire pericoloso ed essere mal interpretato, un conto è avere le giuste competenze per svolgere un determinato compito, 
un altro è avere lo spirito critico per giudicare i risultati.

Per fare degli esempi io ho competenze in economia adeguate si e no per amministrare tecnicamente casa mia , 

ma sono assolutamente in grado di capire se una nazione viene amministrata correttamente, non giudicando la procedura tecnica ma bensì i risultati.

Se devo fare un paragone calcistico non avrei le competenze per arbitrare una partita, ma riesco benissimo a giudicare un arbitrato, fondamentalmente perché sono onesto nei giudizi.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La storia recente ha interpretazioni diverse a seconda dei punti di vista, quella remota probabilmente è più facile d'analizzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi piace discutere con te, davvero!

Per quanto concerne il discorso passato/presente concordo con te, è ovviamente molto più difficile capire quello che ci sta succedendo ora rispetto a quello che è già successo, non anche perché, nel caso specifico, la Libia è ancora un polverone e lo sarà ancora per un bel po' di tempo.


Hai ragione anche sul fatto che il mio discorso può essere mal interpretato ed infatti è la cosa che più mi trattiene dal divulgare le mie idee politiche perché potrei essere indicato come sobillatore, assolutista e fascista anche se la penso proprio in modo diametralmente opposto.
Il mio discorso è molto logico: se dobbiamo decidere a chi far amministrare qualcosa non è meglio farlo fare a chi ne sa di più di un argomento? Siamo nell'era dell'ultra specializzazione in cui un fisico teorico ed un fisico sperimentale quasi non si incontrano nel loro lavoro - lo fanno in momenti diversi -. Non è quindi giusto che chi ha è più padrone di un argomento sia anche quello con maggiore "rispetto"? Nell'atto politico pratico mi chiedo: non sarebbe meglio che più che votare una persona unica si possano votare più gruppi di persone in vari ambiti (per l'urbanistica votiamo in una rosa di urbanisti, per la medicina fra scienziati) facendo anche si però che ognuno veda il valore del suo voto valutato in una base oggettiva di conoscenza dell'argomento stesso? Per esempio io non posso pensare di diventare ministro delle finanze non avendo nessuna base di finanza e non penso nemmeno sia giusto che il mio voto abbia lo stesso peso di chi invece ne sa.
Credo inoltre che il sistema di suffragio universale paritario sia la morte stessa della democrazia che è nata per impedire che una stretta cerchia di persone amministrasse uno Stato solo per diritto acquisito alla nascita, ma ha portato invece ad uno squilibrio fra chi ha il potere economico per fare propaganda (Berlusconi, Reagan, Trump...), chi ha la capacità di truffare gli altri con promesse elettorali da mercante etc etc...
Spero di essermi spiegato abbastanza bene, ma ti ringrazio per questa discussione che mi sta anche sciogliendo dei nodi di cui non riuscivo a venire a capo nel mio saggio!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> un metodo fra l'altro molto di moda nel M5S dove uno vale uno e può fare informazione scientifica anche chi crede nelle sirene e scie chimiche. Uno non vale uno.



No ti prego anche qui no .. basta parlare del movimento siete ossessionati ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Mi piace discutere con te, davvero!
> 
> Per quanto concerne il discorso passato/presente concordo con te, è ovviamente molto più difficile capire quello che ci sta succedendo ora rispetto a quello che è già successo, non anche perché, nel caso specifico, la Libia è ancora un polverone e lo sarà ancora per un bel po' di tempo.
> 
> ...



Grazie, quello che affermi è razionale, ma si dovrebbe chiarire un punto,
quando si fanno delle elezioni politiche chi viene eletto in teoria assicura degli orientamenti, cioè non ha il compito di svolgere tecnicamente i compiti che l'elettorato gli affida ma appunto assicurarsi che i "tecnici" preposti li svolgano correttamente.
*
Certo che l'idea di votare non gli orientamenti ma direttamente i singoli programmi e chi avrebbe il compito materiale di svolgerli è decisamente stuzzicante*, come idea non la vedo molto distante dalla cosiddetta democrazia partecipativa sventolata dal M5S,
probabilmente ci sarebbero degli difficoltà pratiche a realizzare la cosa, ma non penso che sarebbero del tutto insormontabili con la giusta volontà.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grazie, quello che affermi è razionale, ma si dovrebbe chiarire un punto,
> quando si fanno delle elezioni politiche chi viene eletto in teoria assicura degli orientamenti, cioè non ha il compito di svolgere tecnicamente i compiti che l'elettorato gli affida ma appunto assicurarsi che i "tecnici" preposti li svolgano correttamente.
> *
> Certo che l'idea di votare non gli orientamenti ma direttamente i singoli programmi e chi avrebbe il compito materiale di svolgerli è decisamente stuzzicante*, come idea non la vedo molto distante dalla cosiddetta democrazia partecipativa sventolata dal M5S,
> probabilmente ci sarebbero degli difficoltà pratiche a realizzare la cosa, ma non penso che sarebbero del tutto insormontabili con la giusta volontà.



Grazie per avermi dato del razionale, non potevi farmi un complimento migliore 

Il M5S è uno dei fenomeni più interessanti ed utili degli ultimi 50 anni della storia repubblicana italiana, indubbiamente. Il problema del movimento è aver ancora di più abbassato la qualità degli interpreti della politica, credo che anche questo è indubbio, ma il modello di democrazia partecipativa è quello del futuro. Il problema sta nel fatto di aver preferito a prescindere la società civile ad una invece specializzata - cosa fra l'altro manifestata proprio dal Partito Fascista che diceva che gli specialisti dovevano essere i ministri -, purtroppo non tutti "gli onesti" sono capaci di guidare una Nazione o un settore di essa.
Per quanto concerne invece il votare i programmi invece che gli orientamenti credo sia un altro modello incontrovertibile del futuro: le ideologie per fortuna stanno sparendo sia a sinistra che a destra e questo credo sia normale in un mondo sempre più veloce e in continuo mutamento, all'interno del quale le ideologie - che personalmente vedo come religioni vere e proprie poiché vengono costruite anche queste su dei dogmi assoluti anche se intangibili - non hanno più diritto d'esistere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi dato del razionale, non potevi farmi un complimento migliore
> 
> Il M5S è uno dei fenomeni più interessanti ed utili degli ultimi 50 anni della storia repubblicana italiana, indubbiamente. Il problema del movimento è aver ancora di più abbassato la qualità degli interpreti della politica, credo che anche questo è indubbio, ma il modello di democrazia partecipativa è quello del futuro. Il problema sta nel fatto di aver preferito a prescindere la società civile ad una invece specializzata - cosa fra l'altro manifestata proprio dal Partito Fascista che diceva che gli specialisti dovevano essere i ministri -, purtroppo non tutti "gli onesti" sono capaci di guidare una Nazione o un settore di essa.
> Per quanto concerne invece il votare i programmi invece che gli orientamenti credo sia un altro modello incontrovertibile del futuro: le ideologie per fortuna stanno sparendo sia a sinistra che a destra e questo credo sia normale in un mondo sempre più veloce e in continuo mutamento, all'interno del quale le ideologie - che personalmente vedo come religioni vere e proprie poiché vengono costruite anche queste su dei dogmi assoluti anche se intangibili - non hanno più diritto d'esistere.



Mi sento molto vicino al tuo pensiero, al M5S do il grande merito di aver anticipato certe tematiche, forse unica forza politica al mondo ad averlo fatto, ovviamente loro sono un abbozzo, l'idea originale mi pare che si stia pure in parte perdendo, ma credo anch'io che l'unica strada percorribile per il futuro sia questa.

Io per questa idea sarei anche disponibile a rinunciare a buona parte del "suffragio universale", abbandonare le ideologie già di per se stesse piuttosto declinanti e lasciare le scelte fondamentali a ampie corporazioni di tecnici esperti, indipendenti l'una dall'altra e probabilmente più autonome e efficienti nelle scelte essendo svincolate dalla "politica" e dai suoi interessi.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi sento molto vicino al tuo pensiero, al M5S do il grande merito di aver anticipato certe tematiche, forse unica forza politica al mondo ad averlo fatto, ovviamente loro sono un abbozzo, l'idea originale mi pare che si stia pure in parte perdendo, ma credo anch'io che l'unica strada percorribile per il futuro sia questa.
> 
> Io per questa idea sarei anche disponibile a rinunciare a buona parte del "suffragio universale", abbandonare le ideologie già di per se stesse piuttosto declinanti e lasciare le scelte fondamentali a ampie corporazioni di tecnici esperti, indipendenti l'una dall'altra e probabilmente più autonome e efficienti nelle scelte essendo svincolate dalla "politica" e dai suoi interessi.



Mah guarda uno dei nodi che più non riesco a sciogliere è proprio quello fra politica e amministrazione, io sinceramente non vedo la politica come il male che viene dipinto in questo momento, vedo molto peggio il fatto che il voto di alcune persone sia uguale a quello di altri con la conseguenza che gli eletti sono espressione di un popolo arruffone e ignorante.
La politica è un mestiere nobile e per ciò per pochi, ma ci sono grandissime persone che hanno fatto parte di questa classe e che hanno fatto grandissime cose...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Mah guarda uno dei nodi che più non riesco a sciogliere è proprio quello fra politica e amministrazione, io sinceramente non vedo la politica come il male che viene dipinto in questo momento, vedo molto peggio il fatto che il voto di alcune persone sia uguale a quello di altri con la conseguenza che gli eletti sono espressione di un popolo arruffone e ignorante.
> La politica è un mestiere nobile e per ciò per pochi, ma ci sono grandissime persone che hanno fatto parte di questa classe e che hanno fatto grandissime cose...



Indubbiamente, ma ritengo che le grosse scelte etiche, quelle in cui dovrebbe intervenire la politica, ormai siano state ampiamente dibattute e ritengo comunque che per quelle siano più opportuni dei referendum popolari.
e vero che alcune persone non dovrebbero proprio votare, ma la difficoltà stà nello stabilire chi abbia il diritto di farlo, non ritengo esista un sistema democratico per stabilirlo.
Sulle questioni tecniche la politica fa solo danni perchè inevitabilmente subisce gli influssi degli interessi economici o ideologici.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente, ma ritengo che le grosse scelte etiche, quelle in cui dovrebbe intervenire la politica, ormai siano state ampiamente dibattute e ritengo comunque che per quelle siano più opportuni dei referendum popolari.
> e vero che alcune persone non dovrebbero proprio votare, ma la difficoltà stà nello stabilire chi abbia il diritto di farlo, non ritengo esista un sistema democratico per stabilirlo.
> Sulle questioni tecniche la politica fa solo danni perchè inevitabilmente subisce gli influssi degli interessi economici o ideologici.



Eh si perché è ingiusto togliere completamente il diritto di voto di una parte della popolazione, ma è altressì difficile trovare un modello egualitario per risolvere queste problema: titolo di studio? E' ingiusto e nemmeno io sono laureato per motivi familiari. Test? Anche questo potrebbe essere truccato anche se la tecnologia potrebbe venirci incontro in questo creando una serie di domande che vengono poste in modo random, ma il fatto che siano random non è egualitario perché a me può capitare una più "difficile" della tua...
Però è oggettivo che certe persone non possono ancora essere in giro perché semplicemente essere razzisti, sessisti, classisti e tutti gli isti che vogliamo è semplicemente profondamente stupido. Cito quello che per me è quasi un padre putativo, Bertrand Russel, "Love is wise, hatred is foolish", l'amore è saggio, l'odio senza senso. Quindi semplicemente un razzista è una persona stupida.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Dicembre 2015)

veramente, ma veramente affascinante.

l'idea che hitler sia scapato in argentina per riformare il partito vista la nutrita presenza di nazisti fino al voler attaccare con armi nucleari l'america dalla colombia è veramente affascinante.

certo che le uniche prove di un certo rilievo come quelle del sottomarino in argentina o dell'aereo nella palude colombiana ci hanno fatto vedere che le cercavano, per poi non trovarle dando per scontato che comunque ci fossero 

comunque per il resto è assurdo come molte prove che hanno trovato in germania, spagna, argentina, brasile e colombia combacino con i rapporti della CIA dell'epoca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)

Devo ancora vedere la puntata di lunedì sera , mi sta proprio piacendo ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Dicembre 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> veramente, ma veramente affascinante.
> 
> *l'idea che hitler sia scapato in argentina per riformare il partito vista la nutrita presenza di nazisti fino al voler attaccare con armi nucleari l'america* dalla colombia è veramente affascinante.
> 
> ...



Ammetto che non ho visto la serie, 
ritengo probabile che Hitler possa essere sopravvissuto alla fine del conflitto, ma però ritengo impossibile ogni versione che non preveda il beneplacito degli USA alla sua sopravvivenza e pertanto degli accordi, lo stesso comportamento dei nazisti rifugiati in Argentina, tutt'altro che furtivo, dimostra gli accordi.

Tra l'altro una motivazione molto plausibile era non far cadere Hitler e i suoi segreti, in mani sovietiche.

LA versione in neretto è fantasiosa quanto quella complottistica di Hitler scappato dalla Germania con dischi volanti (*erano realmente stati testati*) in antartide o sulla luna (è stato realizzato anche un film divertente).


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ammetto che non ho visto la serie,
> ritengo probabile che Hitler possa essere sopravvissuto alla fine del conflitto, ma però ritengo impossibile ogni versione che non preveda il beneplacito degli USA alla sua sopravvivenza e pertanto degli accordi, lo stesso comportamento dei nazisti rifugiati in Argentina, tutt'altro che furtivo, dimostra gli accordi.
> 
> LA versione in neretto è fantasiosa quanto quella complottistica di Hitler scappato dalla Germania con dischi volanti (*erano realmente stati testati*) in antartide o sulla luna (è stato realizzato anche un film divertente).



Attenzione , preciso .. Hitler scappò in argentina con la ferma volontà di ricreare il partito anche la .. solo che ovviamente le cose si facevano troppo visibili e fu costretto a ritirarsi in segreto .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2017)

Stagione due puntata 1 - FENOMENALE.

Trovata la foto di Hitler VIVO da vecchio in sudAmerica


----------



## Gas (16 Febbraio 2017)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> History channel è la tomba della storiografia. Il fatto che spendano milioni di dollari non è affatto indice di qualità del servizio, ma di azienda che ha capitali e li sa far rendere.
> Semplicemente Lollo dovresti studiare un bel libro di storia per sapere la storia perché quello che fanno con questi documentari, come tutto il filone complottista su qualsiasi argomento, è fornire prove a persone che semplicemente non sanno nulla, o poco, di un argomento. Faccio l'esempio delle scie chimiche: fanno proselitismo fra persone che di climatologia, aereonautica, fisica e chimica non ne sanno nulla e a quel punto portare prove provate non è affatto difficile proprio perché queste persone non hanno gli strumenti per controbattere ai loro: "ehi ma non vedi che si formano le strisce dietro gli aerei? SONO CHIMICHE" WTF!!!
> E' lo stesso quindi l'abbaglio che hai preso te in questo caso, significativa è inoltre la tua frase " mi fido di più di quella scritta su un libro senza possibilità di verifica" mette in luce proprio questo: non conosci l'argomento, usufruisci nel modo sbagliato della possibilità di accrescere la tua cultura (lo fai nel modo più semplice e "comfortable" cioè un video quindi un apprendimento passivo) e trai conclusioni faziose e purtroppo per te errate. Inoltre il fatto che tu non sia avvezzo ad utilizzare tomi di storia, ma a questo punto penso anche di qualsiasi altra materia scientifica (si scientifica perché anche la storiografia si basa sul famoso metodo) lo si evince ancora di più da questa frase: al termine di ogni scritto SCIENTIFICO vi è un indice chiamato letteratura con tutti i riferimenti letterari ad altre fonti che sono state determinanti per la stesura di quel testo. Nella storiografia potrai trovare anche i documenti (vengono inserite sia le date di emissione del documento che il modo per poterlo leggere da te ad esempio in una ristampa, questo succede in continuazione con i testi ad esempio di classici greci che per forza di cose sono ristampati essendo se no illeggibili per chi non volesse proprio fare un salto in un dato museo o biblioteca) che tu dici senza possibilità di verifica.
> Ci conosciamo da tanti anni e questo non vuole essere un attacco personale a te ovviamente, ma molto spesso quando ti leggo cadi in banalità e complottacità non degne della tua intelligenza e in più ampio respiro è l'oggetto di uno studio che sto cercando di condurre su ignoranza e social media, ovvero come il fatto che su internet (su Facebook in modo ancora più evidente) uno valga uno e questo è per me la morte della intelligenza.
> ...



10 minuti di applausi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2017)

Hitler si è suicidato nel Fuhrerbunker il 30 Aprile 1945. Fine della storia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hitler si è suicidato nel Fuhrerbunker il 30 Aprile 1945. Fine della storia.



SI, direi propio fine della storiella...

VIcenda a cui probabilmente nessuno ne verrà mai a capo,
certo che le circostanze, suicidio, cosa inedità per un dittatore e corpo totalmente irrecuperabile qualche interrogativo lo pone...

Anche perchè come tipologia di dittatore Hitler era il classico personaggio che si sarebbe presentato davanti a un tribunale di guerra a sostenere la superiorità della razza ariana e ad accusare gli USA di tradimento dell'occidente e di essere manovrati dall'elite ebraica.
Comunque gran parte dell'opinione pubblica americana non è che fosse molto lontana dalle sue teorie, se si aggiunge anche l'inizio della guerra fredda, la sua figura era decisamente più comoda da morta che processata e interrogata.

E' inverosimile la decisione di un anonimo suicidio, se Hitler si è realmente spento dentro quel bunker non è stato il suo dito a spingere il grilletto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SI, direi propio fine della storiella...
> 
> VIcenda a cui probabilmente nessuno ne verrà mai a capo,
> certo che le circostanze, suicidio, cosa inedità per un dittatore e corpo totalmente irrecuperabile qualche interrogativo lo pone...
> ...



Permettimi di non essere d'accordo.

Il profilo caratteriale di Adolf Hitler è perfettamente in linea con la sua decisione di suicidarsi, prima di tutto perché fu lui a voler restare a tutti i costi a Berlino nonostante i suoi più stretti collaboratori lo pregarono di lasciare la capitale della Germania prima che fosse troppo tardi (Per chi vuole approfondire, può leggere i Verbali di Hitler editi da Goriziana).

Hitler era consapevole che la decisione di restare a Berlino (Per non abbandonare la nave che affonda, come da lui stesso affermato), lo avrebbe portato a morte certa, (Questo già dopo il 22 Aprile, quando gli venne comunicato che il "Gruppo Armate Steiner" non era in grado di contrattaccare) ma allo stesso tempo temeva di essere catturato dai russi e di diventare da prigioniero un trofeo da esibire al mondo, facendo di lui un fenomeno da baraccone.

Hitler si suicido il 30 Aprile del 1945 con le truppe sovietiche a poco meno di chilometro dal suo bunker, il motivo per cui ordinò di far bruciare i suoi resti è il medesimo per cui volle suicidarsi, non voleva che neanche da morto potesse essere esposto come un trofeo di caccia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Permettimi di non essere d'accordo.
> 
> Il profilo caratteriale di Adolf Hitler è perfettamente in linea con la sua decisione di suicidarsi, prima di tutto perché fu lui a voler restare a tutti i costi a Berlino nonostante i suoi più stretti collaboratori lo pregarono di lasciare la capitale della Germania prima che fosse troppo tardi (Per chi vuole approfondire, può leggere i Verbali di Hitler editi da Goriziana).
> 
> ...



Tesi assolutamente plausibile, non per niente è la versione ufficiale,

diciamo che gli accredito un 50/60%


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Permettimi di non essere d'accordo.
> 
> Il profilo caratteriale di Adolf Hitler è perfettamente in linea con la sua decisione di suicidarsi, prima di tutto perché fu lui a voler restare a tutti i costi a Berlino nonostante i suoi più stretti collaboratori lo pregarono di lasciare la capitale della Germania prima che fosse troppo tardi (Per chi vuole approfondire, può leggere i Verbali di Hitler editi da Goriziana).
> 
> ...



Meno male che c'è ancora gente che conosce la storia e non si diletta in elucubrazioni psico-fantastiche.

Al tuo ottimo intervento aggiungo anche che la fine di Mussolini influì sulla decisione di Hitler che, come dici bene, scelse il suicidio e la cremazione per sottrarsi all'isterismo delle folle dei paesi vincitori.

Evidentemente le numerose testimonianze di gente che era presente (su tutte Kempka e Gunsche) sembra che non contino più nulla e invece si preferisce cercare complotti anche dove non ci sono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Meno male che c'è ancora gente che conosce la storia e non si diletta in elucubrazioni psico-fantastiche.
> 
> Al tuo ottimo intervento aggiungo anche che la fine di Mussolini influì sulla decisione di Hitler che, come dici bene, scelse il suicidio e la cremazione per sottrarsi all'isterismo delle folle dei paesi vincitori.
> 
> Evidentemente le numerose testimonianze di gente che era presente (su tutte Kempka e Gunsche) sembra che non contino più nulla e invece si preferisce cercare complotti anche dove non ci sono.



Per quanto riguarda la morte di Mussolini, non so se possa aver influito. Mi spiego, Mussolinì morì il 28 Aprile, e per allora Berlino era già circondata, Hitler e il suo stato maggiore avevano grosse difficoltà di comunicazione, quindi può essere che la notizia della morte di Mussolini sia arrivata ad Hitler, ma eventuali dettagli non credo, in quanto al massimo la notizia della morte può essere arrivata a Berlino nella notte tra il 28 ed il 29 Aprile, quando ormai la situazione era drammatica per la capitale tedesca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tesi assolutamente plausibile, non per niente è la versione ufficiale,
> 
> diciamo che gli accredito un 50/60%



Come mai pensi che la versione ufficiale possa essere in realtà falsa?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come mai pensi che la versione ufficiale possa essere in realtà falsa?



Penso di averlo già scritto, personalità del dittatore o meglio dei dittatori in genere e necessità che da ambo le parti,
alleati e Russi non potesse testimoniare in un tribunale internazionale o peggio cadere nelle mani avversarie.

Prove che testimoniano il suicidio ma anche la stessa morte non ve ne sono, è solo la tesi ufficiale, forse addirittura ufficiosa...

Io personalmente penso a omicidio o fuga concordata.


Del resto sappiamo che anche l'omicidio ( si tratta comunque di omicidio perchè non è stato giudicato da un tribunale regolare) di Mussolini è stato decretato per motivi oscuri e che gli alleati volevano in realtà catturarlo vivo.

Insomma in questi casi si guardano gli interessi non certo la giustizia


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la morte di Mussolini, non so se possa aver influito. Mi spiego, Mussolinì morì il 28 Aprile, e per allora Berlino era già circondata, Hitler e il suo stato maggiore avevano grosse difficoltà di comunicazione, quindi può essere che la notizia della morte di Mussolini sia arrivata ad Hitler, ma eventuali dettagli non credo, in quanto al massimo la notizia della morte può essere arrivata a Berlino nella notte tra il 28 ed il 29 Aprile, quando ormai la situazione era drammatica per la capitale tedesca.



Secondo tutti gli storici, in particolare Fest, che sulla questione ha fatto le ricerche più accurate, la notizia della fine di Mussolini giunse nel bunker ed anzi fu la molla decisiva che convinse Hitler a suicidarsi ed a fare bruciare il suo corpo. Anche se naturalmente una personalità come quella hitleriana aveva considerato quell'ipotesi estrema già da tempo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Penso di averlo già scritto, personalità del dittatore o meglio dei dittatori in genere e necessità che da ambo le parti,
> alleati e Russi non potesse testimoniare in un tribunale internazionale o peggio cadere nelle mani avversarie.
> 
> Prove che testimoniano il suicidio ma anche la stessa morte non ve ne sono, è solo la tesi ufficiale, forse addirittura ufficiosa...
> ...



Ma anche se fosse, come poteva lasciare Berlino Hitler? Proprio fisicamente intendo. La città era interamente circondata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma anche se fosse, come poteva lasciare Berlino Hitler? Proprio fisicamente intendo. La città era interamente circondata.



Solo ed esclusivamente con il benestare dell'intelligence americana.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Solo ed esclusivamente con il benestare dell'intelligence americana.



Vabbè qui siamo alla fantastoria più assoluta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbè qui siamo alla fantastoria più assoluta.



esatto, sono sensazioni, alle prove del documentario 
non credo anche perchè sarebbero state certamente distrutte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> esatto, sono sensazioni, alle prove del documentario
> non credo anche perchè sarebbero state certamente distrutte.



Che poi ho letto che sarebbe andato in Argentina per organizzare un attacco atomico sugli USA dalla Colombia. Ma non vi accorgete che è pura fantasia statunitense per rientrare a tutti i costi al centro dell'attenzione?
Il nemico principale di Hitler è sempre stata l'URSS, questo non è altro che un mero tentativo di costruire sulla storia europea l'ennesima americanata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che poi ho letto che sarebbe andato in Argentina per organizzare un attacco atomico sugli USA dalla Colombia. Ma non vi accorgete che è pura fantasia statunitense per rientrare a tutti i costi al centro dell'attenzione?
> Il nemico principale di Hitler è sempre stata l'URSS, questo non è altro che un mero tentativo di costruire sulla storia europea l'ennesima americanata.



La storia dell'organizzazione di un attacco atomico sugli USA è una baggianata, mi pare evidente, anche perchè non potrebbe che essere fuggito e essersi nascosto che con il benestare americano.

Pensare che gli americani l'abbiano fatto scappare e nascosto in Sud America, in uno dei paesi al tempo con forti dittature fasciste sostenute dagli americani, per non consegnarlo ai Russi o a un tribunale "neutrale" internazionale non mi pare follia.
Ricordiamoci che ci sono parti di storia non scritte, o meglio scritte dai vincitori.

Ad esempio tutti sappiamo che gli USA sono stati molto restii ad entrare in conflitto, i libri di storia affermano che alla fine lo fecero come rivalsa per i continui attacchi dei sottomarini tedeschi ai cargo americani che portavano aiuto in UK.

A mio giudizio la verità è che gli USA avrebbero visto con favore un affermazione tedesca, per creare una potente forza anti bolscevica in europa,
solo quando si resero conto che la Germania non avrebbe retto sui due fronti si gettarono nella mischia, tra l'altro azzardando molto pericolosamente sul fronte della manica, pur di arrivare prima dei Russi a Berlino.

Direi che nonostante non gli ami, furono gli Inglesi a cambiare i progetti tedeschi/USA non tradendo gli accordi con gli alleati Francesi.

Non ti so dire se lo fecero per onore o perchè non accettassero una supremazia Sassone nel vecchio continente che gli avrebbe relegati ai margini del potere mondiale.

Comunque occorre anche tener conto delle lobby Sioniste che avevano grandi influenze praticamente su tutti i paesi in gioco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La storia dell'organizzazione di un attacco atomico sugli USA è una baggianata, mi pare evidente, anche perchè non potrebbe che essere fuggito e essersi nascosto che con il benestare americano.
> 
> Pensare che gli americani l'abbiano fatto scappare e nascosto in Sud America, in uno dei paesi al tempo con forti dittature fasciste sostenute dagli americani, per non consegnarlo ai Russi o a un tribunale "neutrale" internazionale non mi pare follia.
> Ricordiamoci che ci sono parti di storia non scritte, o meglio scritte dai vincitori.
> ...



Credo tu ti stia confondendo con la prima guerra mondiale (Ed anche al riguardo, bisognerebbe parlarne), Gli Stati Uniti non hanno dichiarato guerra alla Germania, ma è stata quest'ultima a dichiarare guerra agli USA l'11 Dicembre del 1941, pochi giorni dopo l'attacco giapponese a Pearl Harbor (L'Italia farà lo stesso).

Gli Stati Uniti non potevano permettere un'affermazione tedesca in europa, gli aiuti economico-commerciali che gli americani fornivano ai britannici avevano un rendiconto personale, non li aiutarono mica per carità cristiana, ed una sconfitta inglese avrebbe reso vano il piano economico sviluppato dagli USA per la Gran Bretagna. In soldoni, se io presto dei soldi a "Pincopallino" e poi quest'ultimo rischia di morire, devo intervenire, altrimenti non avrò mai più ciò che "Pincopallino" deve a me.

Hitler, (O per meglio dire il Giappone) tolse l'imbarazzo della dichiarazione di guerra agli Stati Uniti, che non avendo in realtà nessuna formale alleanza con la Gran Bretagna non erano dovuti ad entrare in guerra.

Questo è tra l'altro solo uno dei tanti motivi che spinse gli USA a supportare la causa britannica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo tu ti stia confondendo con la prima guerra mondiale (Ed anche al riguardo, bisognerebbe parlarne), Gli Stati Uniti non hanno dichiarato guerra alla Germania, *ma è stata quest'ultima a dichiarare guerra agli USA l'11 Dicembre del 1941*, pochi giorni dopo l'attacco giapponese a Pearl Harbor (L'Italia farà lo stesso).
> 
> Gli Stati Uniti non potevano permettere un'affermazione tedesca in europa, gli aiuti economico-commerciali che gli americani fornivano ai britannici avevano un rendiconto personale, non li aiutarono mica per carità cristiana, ed una sconfitta inglese avrebbe reso vano il piano economico sviluppato dagli USA per la Gran Bretagna. In soldoni, se io presto dei soldi a "Pincopallino" e poi quest'ultimo rischia di morire, devo intervenire, altrimenti non avrò mai più ciò che "Pincopallino" deve a me.
> 
> ...



Ops, mi sto Berlusconizzando 

Comunque in linea di massima non mi pare che mi stai particolarmente smentendo,
Per varie motivazioni gli USA non che è fossero poi così entusiasti di entrare in conflitto contro la Germania nazista, ne furono un po trascinati...

Io penso che sulla questione dell'interventismo sul governo USA dell'epoca vi erano forti pressioni opposte di varie Lobby,
non ultime inserirei quella Ebraica e quella Filo nazista. 
E non penso che il principio prevalente fosse quello della pace, giustizia e libertà che filtra nei libri di scuola


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2017)

Sto vedendo la seconda stagione, e devo dire che sta decisamente scadendo nel sensazionalismo tipicamente americano

Finché le prove portano a una ipotetica fuga di Hitler ci può anche stare, ma ipotizzare che volesse riformare il regime e colpire gli USA a distanza è pura follia storica, indipendentemente da quanto verrà detto nelle prossime puntate

Secondo me questa indagine prova solo che esisteva (e si sapeva già) una strada che consentiva ai tedeschi in fuga di arrivare in sud America, se tra quelli ci fosse Hitler poi vedremo, anche se mi sembra assurdo che sia riuscito a decollare da una strada di Berlino con le artiglierie puntate contro


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2017)

Non ho visto sto documentario.. ma il tunnel sotto terra che ti porta non so dove, in una città che non ha sbocchi nel mare circondata da forse 1 mln di soldati, mi sembra tanto da storia che manco nel detective Conan. Io sono d'accordo con la versione ufficiale, Hitler si è suicidato e si è fatto bruciare per non fare la fine di Mussolini appeso in piazza. Ripeto io non ho visto il documentario e sono superficiale. 

Che poi alcuni suoi sono scappati in Argentina è un dato mi sembra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho visto sto documentario.. ma il tunnel sotto terra che ti porta non so dove, in una città che non ha sbocchi nel mare circondata da forse 1 mln di soldati, mi sembra tanto da storia che manco nel detective Conan. Io sono d'accordo con la versione ufficiale, Hitler si è suicidato e si è fatto bruciare per non fare la fine di Mussolini appeso in piazza. Ripeto io non ho visto il documentario e sono superficiale.
> 
> Che poi alcuni suoi sono scappati in Argentina è un dato mi sembra.



Si esatto , che i più alti gradi delle SS e del partito Nazionale Socialista siamo scappati in Argentina é un dato di fatto . Nel documentario parlano con la Nipote di Goebbels che abita lì quando si è trasferita .

Ci sono foto e video che dimostrano l insediamento tedesco .

Per quanto riguarda la fuga dal Bunker è stato dimostrato che il tunnel con entrata a pochi metri dal Bunker stesso aveva una uscita in un luogo creato appositamente per far decollare un aereo ( tra l altro un pilota sito giuramento e ancora in vita dichiara di aver portato il Fuhrer via 2 giorni prima della morte che tutti conosciamo )


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Febbraio 2017)

Dopo aver letto e visto tanto sulla Seconda Guerra Mondiale (ed il periodo che l'ha preceduta) la mia opinione è che la versione raccontata corrisponde alla verità
La personalità di Hitler...mai e poi mai si sarebbe consegnato vivo ai nemici...a mio parere ha realizzato che il suo percorso era arrivato alla fine...in mano agli Americani sarebbe stato la ''guest star'' del processo di Norimberga...in mano ai Russi peggio ancora...
E non dimentichiamo il fatto che era affetto dal morbo di Parkinson...anche se fosse scampato agli alleati che futuro avrebbe avuto d'avanti?...di sicuro non un futuro da Hitler...''meglio bruciare subito che spegnersi lentamente''...


----------

